# Our FCG Video



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL.. we got one of our FCGs hung tonight and the head seems to be doin somethin funny..lol.. the more I look at it .. I kinda like it ...

have a look 
www.bastardrat.com/2005pics/FCG.wmv


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is actually very cool the way the head seems to disappear.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't know about "cool", but it sure looks like she had a bit too much too drink! 

I couldn't help but laugh..Your ghost IS cool, it just really needs tweaking!

thanks, for the entertainment!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the spread on the arms of the platform may be too far apart and that the string attached to the head could be pulled a little tighter and re-tied.

Just say she died while driving drunk. :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't think I have seen a ghost do the Electric Slide before, but I really like it. Good job.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Lets all Do the FCG Boogie.

Actually, It looks like it's "Truckin"

For all the people too young to know what "Truckin" is :googly:

http://cougar.slvhs.slv.k12.ca.us/~pboomer/KeepTruckin.jpg


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

*SNL ghost?*

I actually kept thinking of Steve Martin and Dan Akroyd doing the "Two wild and crazy guys" walk from the old SNL days.

"Wouldjoo like to see my big american ghost bulges"?


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I agree, she looks like she's on something. Maybe the spirit of some flower child of the sixties? Never wanting to let go of Woodstock?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, I've never seen an FCG dance the Tango before. She does those dips very nicely!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I really like how the cheesecloth is draped. I never get tired of seeing new FCGs. It makes me wish Halloween was next week.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I agree, many fcg's are made without enough fabric/cheesecloth. She looks great!


----------

